# Got a new dryer holder...or "third arm"



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

TW Dryer Holder-Groomer's Choice Pet Products
here is the one I got..Ill use it tomorrow and report on it. Im really excited about it. I can use my K9II as a stand dryer now  Anyone have one of these?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I've got one. I've got an under powered force dryer that works great like a stand dryer with this. Saves me lots of cramped hands and frustration. You'll love it I'm sure.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I've got something similar and I LOVE it!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is our our bath day photos


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I LOVE this new dryer holder...it is very strong and moves in all directions. Its hard to bend but that is good because it wont bend with the wt of the dryer...it made grooming EVEN more fun


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, she looks so funny all wet (don't they all). (It's as if she's looking at you and thinking, _"Don't you dare post these online!!"_) What a beautiful girl. She looks gorgeous and so happy in her after pics. 

I LOVE that pink poodle toy! Where did you get it??


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Fun for you, but Ms. Stella doesn't look all that pleased. LOL She looks happy to be all done playing with her pink poodle. I am starting to want to try my own grooming. Baths are no problem, but the trimming is a little worrisome. I am just so tired of asking for the same thing from the groomer over and over and never getting it. sigh. 

How old is Ms. Stella? She is so pretty. I am lookng forward to bracelets when my girl finally goes through coat change. My last spoo always wore them. My husband wants to not do them. We'll see who wins.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I got the pink poodle in florida..Its our mascot 
And believe me, outwest if I can groom a standard so can you. The key is having all the right stuff...good dryer, clippers, and time. Stella will be 9 in November.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, I this is what I want, and in this order: Stella, your bathroom, and that dryer holder. Oh, and you too, for the grooming and I'm certain good company as well. If you could see my imitation of cirque du soliel when I bath and groom Chagall, holding the force air dryer hose under my chin and contorting myself like I'm practicing from the Kama Sutra, you'd laugh your lovely head off! Stella looks glorious as usual, and so very content to be doing whatever there is to do with you. You've sold me on that dryer holder, Stella I've long adored.:beauty:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Okay, I this is what I want, and in this order: Stella, your bathroom, and that dryer holder. Oh, and you too, for the grooming and I'm certain good company as well. If you could see my imitation of cirque du soliel when I bath and groom Chagall, holding the force air dryer hose under my chin and contorting myself like I'm practicing from the Kama Sutra, you'd laugh your lovely head off! Stella looks glorious as usual, and so very content to be doing whatever there is to do with you. You've sold me on that dryer holder, Stella I've long adored.:beauty:


Hehehe...your funny Chagalls mom. I noticed how dirty my bathroom mirrow is in that photo  Id love for you and Chagall to come over and Id do the grooming for sure!! When you are in South Dakota feel free to come on over..anytime  Thanks for your nice comments.

And I know EXACTLY what you mean about trying to hold the dryer hose under the chin or in the armpit..lol I always ended up with a stiff neck. I LOVE this dryer holder...it makes life so much easier.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is a link to get that pink poodle...
Gund Kids Lexi Pink Poodle 14 Inch


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

So cute! Gotto buy one! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ms Stella said:


> Here is a link to get that pink poodle...
> Gund Kids Lexi Pink Poodle 14 Inch


Thank you! Mine have a smaller (and much plainer) version of the pink poodle toy.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I was debating whether or not I should buy a stand dryer. Perhaps I should try the dryer holder first before spending the big bucks. I bathed my boy today and dried him but couldn't brush and hold the force dryer at the same time. His hair isn't even THAT long (make an inch all over) but I was surprised to see some mats! He had a lot of mats close to the skin in his armpits. If I had a stand dryer or a dryer holder, I could have brushed all the mats out. I just shaved them off instead. Anyone shave their poodle's pits? lol I figure no one can see them. I usually do this for other dogs I groom as well. He looks so fluffy and his hair is growing in nicely. Really resisting the urge to shave his feet!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I clip Potsie on the mobile kitchen island (it has a butcher block top) after I've put a rubber bathmat on it. It's a good height - similar to a real grooming table at 36 inches. It doesn't have a grooming arm, but I don't really need one.

I just brush him on the couch. I blow dry him after a bath on my bathroom vanity counter (after clearing everything off!). I just use my own blow dryer - not the greatest, but it does the job.

Being a small mini has its advantages, space wise!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Oh that's another great idea for a spot to brush Lily. I don't have a mobile kitchen island and I don't have room in my kitchen for a mobile island, but I still really like that idea, LOL. Maybe I can leave it set up in the spare bedroom. In the meantime I am going to try the top of the washer/dryer to brush her and see how that goes. Yes, having a mini-poo has advantages when it comes to these things.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

OMG..looking at these photos from a year ago...Stella looks so funny without rosettes! Her butt looks so funny to me now. Ill not have the continental without rosettes again. Funny how tastes change and grow huh?

Have others looked back at photos where you thought your dog looked great and as you learn more you have to laugh? Maybe its like looking at old photos of my own hair styles..geesh!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Love those pics of Stella! I cant wait to get a spoo!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Is that clip a HCC?


----------

